# How do I find Port Number



## Vyper (Feb 2, 2003)

I've been trying to play Quake 3 with some friends, and they need my IP and Port numbers. I know how to find my IP address, but where can I find the port number?


----------



## symphonix (Feb 2, 2003)

This should be presented as an option when you are establishing a Quake server. I believe that earlier versions of Quake used 6666 as their default port.
If you can't find it, though, disconnect from the net, drop the firewall, open Network Utility and do a port-scan on your own machine (localhost) to see which ports are in use. Then, re-establish your firewall and open the port that Quake uses.


----------



## JeffCGD (Feb 3, 2003)

Don't bother with all that fuss, as it it far easier than that.
Just open Internet Connect, and at the bottom of the panel it lists your current IP address. As long as you have allowed traffic through your firewall on port 27950 over UDP - which you would have to just to play online if you have your firewall up - (std Q3A traffic port and protocol), your mates should be able to connect by simply entering your IP in the 'connect to server' command, or by selecting it and using the 'connect to server' menu in the Services menu (added with the OSX version of Q3A).

Easy peasy.


----------

